
Taking pictures of hummingbirds with a midrange, off-the-shelf consumer camera - curtis
https://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2018/03/lunchtime-photo-173/
======
ucaetano
Wow, even Motherjones shifted to a content-farm model?

